

Freelance programming - do I need to register or get a license? - freelancing

Do I need to do anything official such as register with the state or setup some separate bank account to be able to do freelance programming and accept payments?<p>I searched and read that unless you incorporate you  will need to report taxes as a sole proprietor. Do I need some legal stuff to work as a freelance programmer?<p>I am located in the US, and have a green card. I have a fulltime job and am looking at doing freelance on the side.
======
bradleyjoyce
It really depends on how serious you will be about it... if it's just sort of
a hobby and you're making a few hundred bucks then there isn't much to worry
about... but if you're out there raking in bank and marketing your services
"as a business" then that is a different story... most states/cities would
require you to register your "business" as a sole proprietorship. You will
also need to make sure you keep good records of all the freelance income and
make sure you're paying the right amount of taxes. Depending on how much money
you expect to make freelancing, you'll probably want to talk to a good CPA to
make sure you cover all your bases.

------
CWIZO
You might get a better response if you tell us where you are located.

~~~
alnayyir
Unless he meant to post to psychicne.ws

~~~
freelancing
Sorry about that. I updated my post. I am in the US, have a green card, full
time job, looking at doing this on the side.

